# The Logitech Z-5500D THX speaker system (A light Review).



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2005)

Simply amazing. 

I had bought the system some time ago but couldnâ€™t install the system due to the stupid rains. But now that the skies are clear and the sun is up, I couldnâ€™t wait any longer. I came home from college and even though I thought Iâ€™d install them after I come back from the basketball match, I couldnâ€™t resist. 

The installation of the four satellites, centre speaker, subwoofer and control centre took me about 10 minutes. God these things are huge! The speakers stand about 9 inches tall while the control centre stands about 11 inches from the table. And I donâ€™t think I want to mention the subwoofer. The pictures on the net donâ€™t do any justice to the size of the sub.

After plugging it in, I powered it up and clicked on Coldplayâ€™s Speed of Sound. But it didnâ€™t quite click at first. The sound settings on this system are quite a lot and to understand them is quite intimidating. And to add to that the whole array of settings that the Audigy 2 ZS offers. And to add to that, Rahul played some horrible music while we were having lunch. I mean, who would go and play Puddle of Muddâ€™s Control on a new system? 

Anyway, I have finally gotten the settings right (I think) and the system sounds beautiful. The Bass is exceptional and the satellites do good justice to the mids as well as the highs, even though it is just one 3 inch driver for each of them. I havenâ€™t yet throttled the large silver volume knob, it is still on the second bar and it has a long way to go. Might blast it on Sunday though when mom is not around.

The control centre is simply amazing. It offers all the needed settings in an easy to use system. There is a huge knob for volume control, looks amazing.

One more important thing is the wireless remote which comes along. A nice addition to the setup cause it was a hassle earlier where one had to run quickly to the table to adjust the volume when there are loud parts in a movieâ€¦

One thing I didnâ€™t like about it is the fact that they didnâ€™t bundle along the digital Coax and Optical cables, donâ€™t know if they improve sound quality to that degree, but Iâ€™m just sayingâ€¦

Just want to say that it sounds amazing and is a must buy if one has the money.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2005)

Co-ax and optical cables certainly improve sound quality as the sound will now be digital. But these cables are not exactly cheao which is why Logitech doesn't bundle them. My friend found an optical cable for like $3 on eBay for his Z-680s. Try looking around for cheap digital cables.

Happy Listening!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 26, 2005)

can it act as a Home Theathre(HT) system with a DVD player(standalone) in a Living /Front Room,other than acting as a PC speaker system? (Does it have all that GUTS as a potential audiophile HT)


----------



## suave_guy (Sep 26, 2005)

techguru certainly this speaker system has got guts to be a potential audiophile home theatre and that too for a big room....subwoofer definately is a monster and will satisfy all ur heavy bass needs...the satellites can be slightly dissapointing due to the small size of their drivers but i think they will perform efficiently... all i can say is that creative megaworks 550 has better satellites but in terms of  subwoofer and bass there's no match for Z-5500D....

@goobimama....how much did u pay for this system....how's the sound quality of dvds on this system? do u think the channel sepration of arious sounds while watching dolby digital movies is very effective?? 

ENjoy...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2005)

I way overpaid for the system. Paid 27k. I know one can get it for 23k but I couldn't find it for that price anywhere. As a matter of fact, I couldn't it find it for any price. Then suddenly my dealer told me that I can get it for 27 and I agreed, what the hell.

But I must say one more thing. I would have paid even 35k for this beautiful system. The Sound quality of DVDs, as you asked, is amazing. One can really locate where the bullets are coming from in Terminator 3 and you feel like part of the crowd in the Robbie williams Live at Knebworth. And all this is not yet using the Hardware Decoding as I don't have an digital connection as yet. 

I also pumped the system to full volume and it holds as steady as it would at lower volumes. There is absolutely no cracking whatsoever. I love it!


----------

